
Grabduck – new material design. pls try usability - grabduck
https://grabduck.com
======
grabduck
guys (who are interested), need you help. In short, Grabduck is fulltext
search bookmarking system. Would appreciate any comments about usability of
our new "Google Material" approach and ways how to improve it from normal
user's point of view. Thanks in advance.

